# Prince of Persia, Sands of Time



## Dave (Dec 29, 2003)

Sorry, but I don't see a thread on this anywhere here and it is currently the top rated game in the UK. (Christmas 2003)

I've only just bought it today. The gameplay seems excellent, but I've only played for about 30 mins so far, then I had to go to work. I do an excellent backflip technique while fighting, my son goes for the 'matrix style' slashing. We both got stuck in the room with the pillars that you enter through the hole in the wall, (very near the beginning. We haven't met anyone we didn't kill yet!)

So, any cheats (use spoilers)? Any advice, top tips, etc.

Someone else must be playing this!


----------



## L. Arkwright (Dec 30, 2003)

Ive just got this for Christmas. I dont know what system you have it for dave, mines for the pc. Its pretty cool but I find the direction controls a bit off putting, I seem to spend most of my time jumping in the completely wrong direction.


----------



## Dave (Dec 30, 2003)

We just got a playstation 2 and it was part of the package. I wasn't absolutely sure that we needed a playstation, since you can get all the same games on PC or gameboy, but the controls are much easier to use for jumping etc. You could always buy a games contoller for your PC. One other good thing about having the playstation is that it frees up the PC so I can get online.


----------



## Quill (Jan 3, 2004)

Sands of Time is a fantastic game.  I've had my copy for over a month and I've played through it _at least_ a dozen times - probably more.  It's the best game I've bought in a very long time, and the only game I started over immediately when the credits stopped rolling.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 4, 2004)

This and XIII are next on my list of things to buy - I am currently being driven nuts by TimeSplitters 2 (dammit that NeoTokyo level is hard!).

Did any of you play the old version of this years back on your first PC?  I was totally addicted to it!


----------



## SilverCaladan (Jan 4, 2004)

This game is so kickass, I get an adrenaline rush just thinking about it. The graphics are wonderful, the gameplay is awesome, and if you pay attention to the visions they tell you where to go or what to do ^_^


----------



## Dave (Jan 4, 2004)

I got XIII too. Prince of Persia is far better. Put it top of your list.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 5, 2004)

I notice that in the big stores like Game, HMV and Virgin, this game is still Â£30+.  I just found it for Â£17.99 on Play.com - think I'll go and order it right now!


----------



## Dave (Mar 5, 2004)

I still can't finish this  

I have a walkthrough, I'm just useless at doing the stunts within the short time you get before the port culis closes.

But I just read this:



> _from SciFi Wire_
> 
> *Bruckheimer Seeking Sands*
> 
> ...


----------



## SilverCaladan (Mar 6, 2004)

Just so long as the movie looks kickass I'm all for it...


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 22, 2022)

The movie wasn't very good.


----------



## Dave (Feb 10, 2022)

BAYLOR said:


> The movie wasn't very good.


Utterly boring compared with the game. I'd forgotten about playing this. It was 19 years ago though! If I still had it now I could sell it as an antique.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 10, 2022)

Dave said:


> Utterly boring compared with the game. I'd forgotten about playing this. It was 19 years ago though! If I still had it now I could sell it as an antique.



If they had actually come up with a good story and script , this one would have become big  movie franchise.  Instead, we got crappy one and done film.


----------



## Toby Frost (Feb 11, 2022)

Still available on Steam, I believe.


----------

